# Garage wiring / trunking / conduit - lets see yours?



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm in the middle of refurbishing my garage and my next job is to sort out the wiring. I dont want bare cables left on the wall so I am planning in running some conduit to feed the cables through. 

Has anyone got any pics if the conduit / wiring in their garage to give me some ideas? 

Cheers
Baz


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

I have the same problem at the minute, i have found the trunking on ebay in 3m lengths not too badly priced.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

what type are you thinking of?

this would be my choice if i was starting from scratch makes it easy to add in sockets or run alarm wiring round the place

http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Images/Products/size_3/GFGX3800.JPG

http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Manufacturers/Gilflex/GilflexGX3800/

or this type of conduit?

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-MD1yIPvjfy0/T15tXhAbfxI/AAAAAAAABUw/-qEGV4mBn0o/s1600/Pump+board.jpg


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

I was thinking more along the lines of the third one.


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

I've just bought dado trunking to go all the way around mine.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

So are you planning on running the lighting and sockets cabling inside that? If so, what are you using to hide the cables coming from the trunking to the light fittings and switches?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

evobaz said:


> So are you planning on running the lighting and sockets cabling inside that? If so, what are you using to hide the cables coming from the trunking to the light fittings and switches?


Light switches will mount in the tunking as per the sockets..... depending on how you want to do it you could use some YT2

http://uk.farnell.com/mk-electric/yt-2/trunking-mini-standard-25x16mm/dp/575288










or in the middle of the garage run a T piece up into the roof space


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

As per the top pic, drop cable in piece of trunking, to the dado trunking.

Have lighting and sockets running through, eventually an airline in the bottom compartment.


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Bottom pic they have used nice radius trunking, then not bothered with the matching radius sockets. Shame as it would be a lot smoother.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Can't find any other pics at the moment, but when I did our house I went for steel trunking round the garage with white conduit drops:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great ideas here !


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

I ended up going for white plastic mini-trunking around the top of the walls and white conduit drops with white sockets / switches.

Not the greatest of pics but you get the idea.


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Mine...


----------



## BlackPanther (Oct 23, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> Can't find any other pics at the moment, but when I did our house I went for steel trunking round the garage with white conduit drops:


Thats a very neat installation :thumb: need more pics please


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If you want basic trunking, here's mine. Live, neutral and earth are all run as single cables in the trunking. The trunking sits at roof level and comes down where needed.










This is messy as it has the power block for my stereo above it.










And the light fittings...


----------

